# Looking for adult transformation story



## ferretkid (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey all,
I once found a story in the furaffinity database that I have since been unable to locate. Any help on the matter would be greatly appreciated. 
The story was about 2 roommates in a college dorm who go on a 'panty run', accidentally choosing the underwear drawer of a sorceress from which to steal from. The sorceress then transforms one of the roommates into a female and then into a diaper. Perhaps the story was taken down, but I can't seem to find it. Anyone else ever come across this one?
-Much Thanks!


----------

